# Dell S2240L With Dish Tv TruHD+ Recorder Compatibility



## DJ_Dhrub (May 30, 2016)

I have a Dell S2240L monitor, I want to buy Dish Tv TruHD+ Recorder to watch TV on it. But i am worried about the compatibility. I asked the Dish Tv customer care but they are unable to say if it gonna work or not.

Here is the Dish Tv product page which I wanna buy
HD Set Top Box with HD Recorder, Best HD DTH Price - DishT

& this the monitor I already have S2240L 21.5" Monitor with LED Details — ultra-wide viewing angle | Dell

AFAIK My monitor is DHCP compatible & it has one HDMI, VGA & 3.5 mm audio jack.

So can someone tell me if its compatible or not (not just theory but also practically)
Have anyone tested it. Please help. 
If its working then what is the procedure to get all things get to work prefectly?


----------



## kool (Jul 17, 2016)

i have S2240L and have tested my tata sky HD with HDMI and its working.

Sent from my YU5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandynator (Aug 4, 2016)

I have seen Tatasky, Airtel working with dell S2240L. So it will work with dish tv too.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 4, 2016)

any HDMI monitor with DHCP support should support all available HDMI input.. actuslly you dont even need DHCP except for some copy protected content like running a PS3.. DishTV/TataSky etc do not have DHCP encryption (I think).


----------

